
Sentry vs. alternatives? - ShabbosGoy
Does anyone have some insight into the advantages of using Sentry over a built-in logging system? Does it hook into the standard library logging facilities of a language?
======
mattbillenstein
I've used Sentry and Rollbar for exception logging both server side and from
the browser. You can log various warnings or errors as well to these systems
and you'll get graphs of error rate over time and whatnot.

